# Clear Lake Trout



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

Left home @ 8:30, Back by 10:00 with 8 fat trout all 18" to 19" in.
All caught on glo-sassy shad-3" artifical


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Were you on a lighted pier?


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

[Qfish from shore line throwing under a single light. Privet area highly restricted.--gotta be sneakyUOTE=kraymond]Were you on a lighted pier?[/QUOTE]


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

in my hole in kemah under the bridge stay out of my spots, I MEAN IT THIEF!!!!!!!!! POTLICKER!!!!!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice fish! Icecube coolers rock!


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

[What hole? the bottom is flat here
What bridge? All I see is hiway and who's the thief? Did you buy these flats.I'll gladly move on. I do know other spots just as good.QUOTE=kingalingdingaling]in my hole in kemah under the bridge stay out of my spots, I MEAN IT THIEF!!!!!!!!! POTLICKER!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tillman Fertitta bought those fllats. He is going to put a Tollbooth on the Clear Creek Bridge just like they have @ San Luis.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job way to go .


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

just kidding @, nice fish


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

Man King,, Those words;Thief, and potlicker cut to the bone
I'm going to a different spot tonight.
Be happy--catch fish--Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Lots of potentials in kemah......Fish that is.....But yes you have to be sneaky:For the fish and the people are both very wary


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Once again*

Different fishing spot--same bait--same amount of time


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

Ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been Trying To Keep Quiet About That Area Except For The Locals!!!!
I Will Be Hopping The Lights Around The Lake In My Boat This Coming Week! 
But I Do Recognize Those Boards. Is That Underwater Green Light Still Working There?


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Clear Lake*

Here it is again


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Tillman Fertitta bought those fllats. He is going to put a Tollbooth on the Clear Creek Bridge just like they have @ San Luis.


That's funny right there...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*what*



jabx1962 said:


> Tillman Fertitta bought those fllats. He is going to put a Tollbooth on the Clear Creek Bridge just like they have @ San Luis.


 he already owns the boardwalk or he might as well!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

bbfishbone we need a report from you soon, where are you


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Another Limit*



boashna said:


> bbfishbone we need a report from you soon, where are you


He.s probably back in Tillman's lake catching another limit before Tillman starts taxing those fish.....He owns them dontchaknow!

Slurp


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Great Going!! Did not here from ya!! Its cool i went trout killing anyway!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice mess......


----------

